# Where is the fifth one?



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 4, 2020)

I found the following:
Tail
Eye glasses
Books 
Fruit


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

Luna Moonbug said:


> I found the following:
> Tail
> Eye glasses
> Books
> ...



Missing fork in the picnic basket.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2020)

It's kind of hard to tell, but in the lid of the square picnic basket the fork is missing from the second image.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 4, 2020)

thank you lol...it's been bugging me lol


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 6, 2020)

This took me forever to get them all since it disappears after like 2 seconds in the load screen.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

TykiButterfree said:


> This took me forever to get them all since it disappears after like 2 seconds in the load screen.



yeah also the fork is hardly noticeable since it's almost the same colour as the cloth in the basket


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't get it, what was the point of Nintendo adding this in.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 8, 2020)

I just wish you get a special reward for actually solving it.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 13, 2020)

And now there's a new set.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 13, 2020)

TykiButterfree said:


> This took me forever to get them all since it disappears after like 2 seconds in the load screen.



Just take a screenshot, the find them offline.


----------

